# What breed is my cat? BSH??



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

i know it might sound dumb but i do not know what breed my cat is.

she came to me less than 3 months ago with papers, but i think her pedigree registered paper might not be hers (i'm pretty sure her microchip paper is genuine). i've updated her microchip info and discovered that her birthday shown on those papers just do not match. on the GCCF registered paper, she's a british shorthair black tabby but she is brown and quite slim for BSH (she's only about 2.8kg). i really do not have any knowledge about cat breeds so i can't really tell what her breed (or cross breed) is.

of course she's our baby now and doesn't really matter at all whether she's a pedigree or not - i just want to know as an information. when i insured her, i wasn't even sure what to select from 'breed' section - i just chose BSH Cross. :confused1:



















does she look like a BSH? by the way, on the first picture, it's her unique way of resting after playing - always makes me laugh.. she's such a funny cat. :biggrin:

thank you, all!

.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

shes gorgeous. she looks like a silver tabby to me hun. very sweet. love the second pic lol


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure your girl is not BSH. Her markings are similar to a Bengal but I don't think she is that either. I think she may be very beautiful moggie but am happy to stand corrected.

Regardless she is stunning, congrats on having such a lovely girl.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is beautiful and I love her way of resting as well :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

she looks like a very gorgeous moggie to me!!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Out of interest did u buy her as a bsh? I.e. Did u pay pedigree rates for her. My two are bsh crosses, their mum is a lilac bsh pedigree but we don't know who the dad is, and your girl looks very like my two... Spotted like mine in places too, and some people used to ask if they had bengal in them also! Very cute pics of her.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

:lol: I thought she was a rug in your first photo!!

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea on the breed but such a cute cat


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

thank you all for fast replies!

i forwarded all of your compliments to her but she gave me that 'who cares' look. lol..
she's not only gorgeous (thank you ) but also has such a lovely personality (and so funny), we're very lucky to have her. 

yes, i bought her as bsh but it wasn't from a breeder - her previous owner bought her from bsh & bangal breeder and gave me the papers :001_huh:. my cat is 5 yrs old and came from a house where there are many cats & dogs in the house (the owner couldn't give her much attention as she wanted...). i wanted to keep in contact with the previous owner but haven't got any replies from her for a while. i've been sending her pictures of my cat and updates just to let her know that she's doing fine & very well. maybe i was bugging her with my good intention. :laugh:

i might be wrong, but i really don't think the papers are hers (apart from the microchip registration form) so she's probably not a bsh. to me, the most important information on the papers is dob (so i can take care of her properly at every age). her dob is genuine, so i have no complaint - i just want her to be healthy & happy. she's been checked with a vet and been told that she's a very fit & healthy cat. (come to think of it, it's funny because at the time i thought she was a bsh.. so did my vet - he referred her as bsh all throughout check up.. lol)

so she's a silver tabby or moggie? thank you and any more comments are all welcome. 



.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

The Twins said:


> Out of interest did u buy her as a bsh? I.e. Did u pay pedigree rates for her. My two are bsh crosses, their mum is a lilac bsh pedigree but we don't know who the dad is, and your girl looks very like my two... Spotted like mine in places too, and some people used to ask if they had bengal in them also! Very cute pics of her.


really? that's interesting. my girl might have bsh in her? according to her paper (which i do not know if it's hers), her mother is british black and her father is british black silver tabby. i know - those spots are wild (my friends are also asking me the same question about her having a little bit of bengal in her). not just the looks, but she's also a super active cat (no wonder why she's so slim). she will play & play until she becomes like in the first picture.  my other cat used to be like that but it was only when she was a little kitten.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

lizward said:


> She is a beautiful cat but I agree she doesn't look like a BSH. That means the breeder has "done" you. What details are on the pink slip? (PM me if you like)
> 
> Liz


just PM'd you - thank you.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Erm is it just me or is she on the loo in the second pic lol


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

If you were given a pink gccf slip with her and its not hers this is fraudelant and something the GCCf would want to deal with. We are bound bya set of guidelines and producing paperwork to go with a cat that isnt the correct cat is a def no no.

It is great you love her so much, and nice she has found sucha loving home but if it is the breeder who is selling these cats with the wrong papers it really needs stopping.

I breed BSH and I must admit you girls face shape is not very "British" but this is not a definite indication she is not full ped. She may just be a weak example.

What colour are her eyes, they look orangy in the pic, British Shorthair silver tabbies usually have very green eyes? Do it say on her paperwork what colour her parents were? You can PM me if you would prefer.

xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The OP has just sent me another picture. I am sure this cat is British and silver, just not a very good example of the breed.

Liz


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

on the pink slip,

my cat is: 'BR BK SV Spotted'

sire: 'BR BK Silver Tabby'

dam: 'British Black'

also have a separate paper with info about her great parents:

her great parents are both 'Silver Tabby' on her father side and both 'BR BK SV SPOTTED' on her mother side. 

i will pm you another picture of her face. 

thank you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

shamykebab said:


> :lol: I thought she was a rug in your first photo!!


So did I!

Liz


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

lizward said:


> So did I!
> 
> Liz


thank you for your pm, liz - lol.. she's in her 'rug mode' many times a day and it makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I ask where you got our round litter tray. I like that! 

Very lovely cat!


----------



## Ice-Cold (Apr 29, 2010)

Wawww she's very nice, the second picture looks alot different to the first...but she's real nice :]
and yeah i would go with a silver tabbyy ^-^ whats her namee?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

she looks like a "pet" quality british to me!


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

forgot to send a pic! x


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Can I ask where you got our round litter tray. I like that!
> 
> Very lovely cat!


it's called 'vicci cat litter tray' - i got it long time ago and cannot find the same supplier but you can maybe google it to find the shop.

i've found one and it's Panik-Design United Pets - Giulio Iacchetti - Vicci Cat Litter Tray

she's super lovely - thank you!


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

Ice-Cold said:


> Wawww she's very nice, the second picture looks alot different to the first...but she's real nice :]
> and yeah i would go with a silver tabbyy ^-^ whats her namee?


thank you - her name is mika.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautifully marked little cat whatever breed she is. I love the 'rug' pose


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

She does look like a british as the eye color looks right on the black silvers but she looks like she has spots and tabby markings.

Can you give me details of the breeder at all in a pm?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> She does look like a british as the eye color looks right on the black silvers but she looks like she has spots and tabby markings.
> 
> Can you give me details of the breeder at all in a pm?


Glad you said that! I was starting to doubt myself for thinking she looked like a BSH... :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mika is very sweet. our boy is a bsh but hes very active also and isnt as chuncky as we thought hed be Although he still weighs around 10lb/12lb now. . Hes in my sig picture at top left hes a black smoke bsh a little younger here. hes now nearlly a year and a half.. Your girl is very like his mum a silver spot bsh although his mum was a little chunkier same markings though. his dad was a black smoke bsh. There fantastic cats and i wouldnt change mine for all the money in the world. Dont know that my dog feels the same though. ha ha


----------

